# Any alternative to drywall for ceiling?



## precaud (Sep 1, 2007)

I want to insulate the ceiling of my utility/laundry room. It's a flat roof, with the ceiling being the roof decking, supported by approx. 6" dia. vigas.

The plan is to put fiberglass batts between the vigas, stapled to them paper side down, and cover them. Is there anything besides gypsum board that will provide the necessary flame-retardant barrier? I'd prefer something that weighed less.

PS - I was at Home Depot yesterday, there were several big boxes of R19 and R38 fiberglass. Their wrapper had broke so they discounted them 1/2 off to get rid of them. I grabbed them all (took 2 trips!). I can imagine this sort of thing happening frequently there, so maybe walk by that department from time to time...


----------



## kevinmoelk (Sep 1, 2007)

Precaud, do you have a picture of this room?  Are there any service needs above?  How about a suspended commercial style panel ceiling?  This would provide an adjustable grid too so if the above vigas are not level, it would prove an easy way to level everything out.  How about an old fashioned tin ceiling?

-Kevin


----------



## precaud (Sep 1, 2007)

Interesting ideas, wrench. I'll post a pic tomorrow.


----------



## precaud (Sep 1, 2007)

wrenchmonster said:
			
		

> Precaud, do you have a picture of this room?


Here it is. I do like the vigas "look" and would prefer they remained exposed, but hey, this is a utility room. I'd rather it be warm than good looking.



> Are there any service needs above?


I repaired the roof last month so it's good for the forseeable future.


----------



## Eric Johnson (Sep 1, 2007)

I was going to suggest plaster, until you said you wanted something lighter.

Seriously, though, I'm with wrenchmonster on the hanging ceiling. I think it would be pretty hard to create a level surface over those logs. You'd probably have to frame up a new structure to screw the sheetrock into to do it right.

Shame about having to cover it up, though, because I agree that it looks nice like it is.


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 1, 2007)

If that is the underside of the deck, don't put the insulation right up to the bottom of it, or it will create moisture & rot the duck out from underneath.


----------



## kevinmoelk (Sep 1, 2007)

Precaud, if you really really don't care about what it looks like how about some ridgid foam board just tacked up there?  A few nails with some fender washers, some paint after it's up and you're done.. insulation and ceiling in one shot.  Not sure how this factors into the flamability factor, lol.

I still think that the hanging ceiling is the way to go, and with the air space up there I think it would be adequate for insulation... Hog brings up a good point about moisture.  Don't think you're locked into the crappy looking ceilings we all threw pencils into in grade school... acoustical tiles can be made to look pretty nice.  Check this out:

http://www.interiorsystems.com/

-Kevin


----------



## keyman512us (Sep 1, 2007)

wrenchmonster said:
			
		

> Precaud, do you have a picture of this room?  Are there any service needs above?  How about a suspended commercial style panel ceiling?  This would provide an adjustable grid too so if the above vigas are not level, it would prove an easy way to level everything out.  How about an old fashioned tin ceiling?
> 
> -Kevin



I would lean towards the "drop ceiling" also...they make the panels out of fiberglass insulation also...which would add to your R-value...


----------



## precaud (Sep 1, 2007)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> If that is the underside of the deck, don't put the insulation right up to the bottom of it, or it will create moisture & rot the duck out from underneath.


Well that's what I've read, but I've never heard of this here in New Mexico. I just talked to a friend who has batts between joists covered in gypsum board, both in his house and his business warehouse, for 23 years with no problems. Maybe this is an issue in higher humidity environments?


----------



## precaud (Sep 1, 2007)

wrenchmonster said:
			
		

> Precaud, if you really really don't care about what it looks like how about some ridgid foam board just tacked up there?  A few nails with some fender washers, some paint after it's up and you're done.. insulation and ceiling in one shot.  Not sure how this factors into the flamability factor, lol.


Well that was my first thought too because it would leave the vigas exposed. But it wouldn't pass code I'm sure... and... Elk would have a cow.  



> I still think that the hanging ceiling is the way to go, and with the air space up there I think it would be adequate for insulation... Hog brings up a good point about moisture.  Don't think you're locked into the crappy looking ceilings we all threw pencils into in grade school... acoustical tiles can be made to look pretty nice.  Check this out:
> 
> http://www.interiorsystems.com/



Looks nice but expensive....


----------



## kevinmoelk (Sep 2, 2007)

LOL, I hear you precaud... no need for the fancy faux antique copper ceiling in the laundry room, but just thought I'd throw that out there.  Home Cheapo and Lowes both sell the commercial ceiling tiles with all the grid work you need.  I don't like the white look at all, but to each his own.  I was in a restaurant just last week where the owners had taken the plain white commercial ceiling and had painted the gridwork black, then painted the ceiling tiles green and the first row of tiles against the walls black.  Looked pretty nice.

-Kevin


----------

